# Game 21: Trail Blazers @ Utah Jazz



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Game 21: 
Portland Trail Blazers 
@
Utah Jazz​
*







@







*​
*Date: Wednesday, December 14th*
*Time:6:00 p.m. PST*
*Arena: Jazz Arena*
*T.V.: FSN*
*Jazz's Last Game: Win*
*Blazer's Last Game: Loss*
*Last Meeting This Season: Utah Win*

*Blazer's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Juan Dixon*/*Theo Ratliff*/*Jarrett Jack*​

_*VS.*_​

*Jazz's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Matt Harpring*/*Jarron Collins*/*Keith McLeod*​*
Key Matchup:​*

















*Blazer Freak's Keys To The Game:*
Zach has to break out of this slump. He needs to be aggressive on the boards and on the defensive end. We also need Webster and Telfair to step up offensively or they can just double and triple ZBo all night. 

*Team Report:*


> A rematch with the Utah Jazz, who beat Portland 98-93 in a down-to-the-wire finish Dec. 4 at the Rose Garden, looms Wednesday in Salt Lake City. The Trail Blazers (6-13) must do a better defensive job on Mehmet Okur, who went for a game-high 28 points in their last contest. Coach Nate McMillan must choose between Joel Przybilla and Zach Randolph to defend the 6-10 Okur, who likes to float outside and is capable of hitting the 3-point shot.


*FOXsports.net*​
*Predicition: Blazer Win*
*Prediction Record: 5-2*(W-L)


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The Blazers will have a chance in this one if:

1. Zach plays on both ends of the court, and not just on half of one end. (shooting but doing nothing else).
2. Dixon is on Fire!
3. One of the other guards steps up.

Last but not least, I pray to the dark ones that Martell bust out tonight.

Now that being said, I think Zach will have a hard time guarding Okhur tonight because he is an outside shooting big man, and Zach already has enough problems with those, let alone while hurt. 

Secondly, keep Utahs second unit from killing Portland. Last couple of games they have done enough damage to win the game. You can't let guys like Keith Mcleod burn you.

Lastly, I look forward to watching Khryapa and Kirelenko go head to head. Its always fun watching former team mates compete against each other, there is always something to prove.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm interested to see how Zbo responds after that article.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm guessing Okur has a big night and we lose by 5... low scoring.

Sorry, but we're not playing so hot lately.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

it's on kgw isin't it.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yup Channel 8


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

So how did Zach look. His numbers are ugly.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Pretty good game so far. Zach is taking it low. Ha is doing fair.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> So how did Zach look. His numbers are ugly.


Zach is looking good. He has just made a couple in low.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mgb said:


> Zach is looking good. He has just made a couple in low.



Thanks for the info. I'm stuck at my work desk listening to the game. : (

Nice life huh? Someone suggest I get a life, they should have suggested I get out of my current life. :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep Zach looks active so far, he is into the game. Not sure why Martell was taken out, once again. Looks like Dixon is off, so I would put Martell back in or let Jack play some SG. Khryapa played well so far, him and AK-r7 are getting it on you can tell there is some competition between those two. Last but not least: Hats off to HA he gave us some great minutes, and I tell you, he looks alright out there, I like what I see.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Yep Zach looks active so far, he is into the game. Not sure why Martell was taken out, once again. Looks like Dixon is off, so I would put Martell back in or let Jack play some SG. Khryapa played well so far, him and AK-r7 are getting it on you can tell there is some competition between those two. Last but not least: Hats off to HA he gave us some great minutes, and I tell you, he looks alright out there, I like what I see.


If anything, HA adds a huge body in the paint. At his age he may get even bigger or at least fill out . . . scary thought


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice Defensive Surge, Portland actually looks a little faster then Utah during this brief stretch.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Joel sounds like he is having a good game so far. With all this Zach talk today, Joel is one of the overlooked bright spots.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazers already have five steals, great sign.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice pass by Patterson! :banana:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

You know I never thought I would say those words from my post above. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Side note: Artest didn't play for Indy . . . and they are about to lose to Boston.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blake getting more PT


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Joel sounds like he is having a good game so far. With all this Zach talk today, Joel is one of the overlooked bright spots.


Joel is having a great game. If only he could stay in longer, but I like seeing Ha.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Boxscore shows Webster: 2 mins, 1-1 (3 pointer), 1 steal, 1 foul.?????????

Was he not hustling?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Boxscore shows Webster: 2 mins, 1-1 (3 pointer), 1 steal, 1 foul.?????????
> 
> Was he not hustling?


He actually got a block too that they gave to Joel. No reason for him not to be on the floor. It surprises me the different things he does but what surprises me is how little Nate will play him.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Nice pass by Patterson! :banana:



Hey two assists by Patterson . . . in one half.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Are the refs as bad as Wheels and Harvey are making them out to be or is it just their typical homerism?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Hey two assists by Patterson . . . in one half.


Let alone...One season...


----------



## Fiddy (Dec 14, 2005)

the refs really are not doing a good job lol


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Halftime Misc. Talk:

"Two Utah Jazz rookies have been cited for giving false names to police officers investigating a Park City bar fight for which they otherwise would not have faced any charges. 

Deron Williams and Robert Whaley were cited with one count each of providing false information to a peace officer, police Lt. Rick Ryan said Wednesday."

Utah Jailz : )

I didn't know they had alcohol in Utah. Although they do have booze(r) . . .

Hey this beats watching three guys hop across the court on a hippty hop (is that what they are called?)


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Before the Indy/Boston game:
"After winning three consecutive Euroleague championships, Jasikevicius joined the Pacers as a free agent because he felt they had the best chance to win a title. That is still possible without Artest, he said. 

"We can give up talent for team chemistry," Jasikevicius said. "That's way more important than talent. We're going to find a way. If we can continue to play as a team, to hustle for 48 minutes and do all the little things, I think we have the talent to go very far." 


Final score of the Boston/Indy game:
Boston 85
Indy 71


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Steve Blake and Telfair in the same backcourt. Fantastic.

The refs are doing just fine. I'm watching the Jazz TV broadcast and there have been some borderline calls that each team has got. Ruben and Telfair seem to be throwing fits every time down the court, but I don't think that the refs are messing up too badly.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Just getting out worked.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, Outlaw, show us something!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I would like to see Outlaw get the start next game to see how he plays.

We need something to mix it up... who knows, maybe by the next game we'll have a different roster.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

what a bunch of horse **** calls.

Amazing.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

We got a game with 6 mins left, can't ask for more than that from this bunch


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Comon Blazers pull it out


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Jack's phantom foul... another horse **** call by our beloved refs.

Also, Steve Blake's playing a good game. Has he been playing a smart game lately? I havn't seen much of him lately.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Okur's out, now we have a better chance!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

These offensive rebounds are killing me


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

AK has 20 points, 16 rebounds and 7 blocks . . . are you kiddding me


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> AK has 20 points, 16 rebounds and 7 blocks . . . are you kiddding me


he has been amazing, he's starting to heat it up this season. Making the right plays. Starting to be worth his contract.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

That did not hit the rim!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Close but no cigar.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I didn't watch the game but I like the effort I heard. Too much AK and rebounding is a serious issue


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> That did not hit the rim!


yep, it didn't... the refs screwed up. That was a ****ty call, but the jazz get the win because you cant take calls back after they are called like that.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> That did not hit the rim!


You're right. Terrible call.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Although we really shot ourselves in the foot by giving up so many offensive rebounds... again, the refs really screwed us good tonight. Just sad.

Hopefully we'll have some size in the form of another power forward or center in the next few days. We could definitely use the help.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The jazz outrebounded the pistons 54 - 27 the last game.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Those refs were horrible. What a joke!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Horrid officiating - so many calls went Utah's way my head is spinning. :curse:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> The jazz outrebounded the pistons 54 - 27 the last game.



Do the Jazz get alot of offensive rebounds or is it just against the Blazers?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Those refs ****ing sucked lemons.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't mind this loss. I am concerned that we relied on Blake as our PG. Great for Blake but Telfair is suppose to be the future. What is going on with him?


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Do the Jazz get alot of offensive rebounds or is it just against the Blazers?


They're the #3 offensive rebounding team in the league.


Maybe better after tonight.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I don't mind this loss. I am concerned that we relied on Blake as our PG. Great for Blake but Telfair is suppose to be the future. What is going on with him?


Blake had the hot hand.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

RPCity said:


> They're the #3 offensive rebounding team in the league.
> 
> 
> Maybe better after tonight.


Well that explains alot. A Blazer weakness and a Jazz strength . . . it was the difference tonight. I would like to think that it is something that can be fixed. But Blazers had several days off to focus on this (especially playing Utah). So now I wonder, can it be fixed with the current roster?


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I don't mind this loss. I am concerned that we relied on Blake as our PG. Great for Blake but Telfair is suppose to be the future. What is going on with him?



Wow. I sooo don't get that. He's supposed to be the future? Good for him. Maybe he's not. Sometimes what's supposed to be doesn't always happen. Get over it.

What is wrong with Blake being "the future" instead of Telfair being "the future"? Blake is playing more consistent, solid basketball lately (less stupid mistakes, getting the team involved, etc) and has more experience. 

Why do you care so much about the name of the guy out there? I personally care about winning and if Blake makes us win, we'll he's the future for me. Dont' they both have another year on their contracts? I think whoever plays best should be the future, not whoever Nash decided to peg as the future simply because he brought him in and doesn't want to look dumb for his favorite little player being outplayed by the afterthought Blake. Doesn't anyone out there want to win??? Ugh.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

bballchik said:


> Wow. I sooo don't get that. He's supposed to be the future? Good for him. Maybe he's not. Sometimes what's supposed to be doesn't always happen. Get over it.
> 
> What is wrong with Blake being "the future" instead of Telfair being "the future"? Blake is playing more consistent, solid basketball lately (less stupid mistakes, getting the team involved, etc) and has more experience.
> 
> Why do you care so much about the name of the guy out there? I personally care about winning and if Blake makes us win, we'll he's the future for me. Dont' they both have another year on their contracts? I think whoever plays best should be the future, not whoever Nash decided to peg as the future simply because he brought him in and doesn't want to look dumb for his favorite little player being outplayed by the afterthought Blake. Doesn't anyone out there want to win??? Ugh.


Over the line of taste there


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I think bballchik is on her PMS lol.



Nope! I'm not. Sorry! haha. My thing is I just don't get the obsession with the youth movement. I mean I get the objective but I don't understand the obsession. I read this site a lot and it frustrates the hell out of me so sometimes I gotta let it out. =) But I honestly think you've all been brainwashed by Nash and the organization to accept losing so they don't look as bad at their jobs. I mean come on we all know Nash sucks. Maybe his pegged future players suck too? Like Randolph and Telfair or whoever else.....not that I'm saying Telfair sucks or anything I just think other players like Blake get overlooked at times. It's a conspiracy!!!! Just kidding....well maybe a little serious..........


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Those refs ****ing sucked dick.


Mods asleep at the wheel?


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

those really were the worst refs ever though. kirelinko got sooooo many calls! that one against jack was crazy. yuck.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

bballchik said:


> those really were the worst refs ever though. kirelinko got sooooo many calls! that one against jack was crazy. yuck.


How about the stolen tip that should have meant Portland's ball, but instead they re-jumped it?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

bballchik said:


> What is wrong with Blake being "the future" instead of Telfair being "the future"?


Please tell me you're kidding. PLEASE.

Blake: 25 year-old veteran in limited demand around the NBA. Former second round pick.

Telfair: 20 year-old 2nd year player picked by management in the lottery last year.

If Blake is our future instead of Telfair we might as well mail in the next 5 years. That would be a horrible piece of news for Blazers fans.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Mods asleep at the wheel?


Maybe. I think it's more likely that they're simply not here. Most Blazers mods have left because it's not worth putting up with the **** that they have to take from some posters here, and I think we should be happy that some are still willing to do the work.

I don't blame them if they're not here immediately following another Blazers loss cleaning up some vulgarity.

Ed O.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I cannot stand what Nate is doing with Webster. We get absolutely nothing out of the SG position to begin with, then the only one with real potential doesn't play after halfway through the first quarter. And when he does play he's a last resort on offense. I know he's only 19, but damn, the Blazers tossed in a season to get a good draft pick and they are doing nothing with him. It's a total waste.

Here's an idea. Why not run some plays for Webster? And I'm talking about more than one or two per game. I mean someone set a screen for the guy. Get him involved. He misses one shot and Nate yanks him out of the game. It's aggravating.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

bballchik said:


> Wow. I sooo don't get that. He's supposed to be the future? Good for him. Maybe he's not. Sometimes what's supposed to be doesn't always happen. Get over it.
> 
> What is wrong with Blake being "the future" instead of Telfair being "the future"? Blake is playing more consistent, solid basketball lately (less stupid mistakes, getting the team involved, etc) and has more experience.


well, mostly that blake isn't actually that good of a player, and if he's the "future", we're not really setting ourselves up for anything special.

Not that Telfair (or Jack) necessarily means something special, but there's a reason why Blake wasn't sought after by anyone this summer.



> Why do you care so much about the name of the guy out there? I personally care about winning and if Blake makes us win, we'll he's the future for me. Dont' they both have another year on their contracts? I think whoever plays best should be the future, not whoever Nash decided to peg as the future simply because he brought him in and doesn't want to look dumb for his favorite little player being outplayed by the afterthought Blake. Doesn't anyone out there want to win??? Ugh.


now granted I haven't been able to watch the last about 6 games, but is Blake "out-playing" Telfair? It can be very deceptive for a player to play in spot minutes vs starter minutes. If the game is already decided, than it's easier for a 3rd stringer to "out play" a starter, in the sense that he's running a different mindset. 

As I alluded to earlier, I don't know how the team is playing, because Im out of town. I don't know if it's Telfair being injured, or having the coach ride him, or if he's taking longer to "show up" than an incredibly short sighted group of people expect (for gods sake, it's his 2nd year folks..settle down). I know that a certain player (that we're reminded over and over that Portland "should've taken") is doing better, but thats because he's in a different system. I'm sure if Telfair (or Webster) was shooting 15+ times a night, and always knew they'd get their minutes and didn't have to run a system thats counter to their strenghts, they'd be putting up impressive (or better) numbers.

I don't know why people are having such a hard time grasping the simple fact that this wasn't going to be fixed over night. Telfair wasn't all the sudden going to be averaging 18-10 a game, nor was Webster going to be all "rookie" or some such nonesense. Instead of always trumpetting out negative posts (not necessarily you bballchik) when Telfair (or webster, or any of the other younger players) has a bad game, and comparing them to players in different situations, how about realizing that the guys are still in their 1st and 2nd years in the league, and in most cases players aren't "stars" from the get go.

Think of it this way, who here thinks Ridnour is doing good? Well, he's shooting the same %'s as Telfair is. Actually, MUCH worse from 3 than Telfair (although better from the FT line). And thats after 3 years of college, and 2 years of NBA experience. Deron Williams isn't putting up much better #'s than Telfair is, and thats after, what, 3 years of college?

Yah, Paul is putting up better #'s, and looks to be the run away ROY. It's an unknown if Telfair will ever be as "good as him", but being "as good as him" doesn't always mean your team is better because of it. 

How about we (collectively) have a little more patience, and stop comparing how our guys are doing to how other players are doing? I know it's easy to get stuck in that trap, but it's just a pointless exercise. Whats done is done, and comparing what looks good now to what looks good later, is a fruitless effort.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm sure this was mentioned before, but I don't think that ball touched the rim on the last possession for Jazz...I could be way wrong though!!! It was our game to win and ours to lose...

Are we going to fire Quick anytime soon 

Also to add about the Blake situation, I think it's great. I mean he does have a lot more expierence running a team than Telfair, and he had the hot hand tonight while Telfair had the hurt hand.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

RipCity9 said:


> How about the stolen tip that should have meant Portland's ball, but instead they re-jumped it?


yup that sucked too!


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Please tell me you're kidding. PLEASE.
> 
> Blake: 25 year-old veteran in limited demand around the NBA. Former second round pick.
> 
> ...


Ok I didn't say he had to be the future I'm just trying to promote some open mindedness for goodness sake! Sometimes you have to get over where they came from. Blake might have been a second round pick but there are a lot of first round picks that were total busts also. Your pick doesn't always mean anything. And perhaps a few extra years can mean extra experience not death. 25 isn't exactly old, especially at the point guard position, does anyone know how long John Stockton was in the league? Cuz I'm pretty sure it was a damn long time. I'm not saying Blake is the next Stockton or anything I'm just using it as an age comparison and tryin to promote openmindedness! :biggrin:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I don't blame them if they're not here immediately following another Blazers loss cleaning up some vulgarity.


Especially since it was well-deserved vulgarity and accurately described the call in question.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Mods asleep at the wheel?


what was wrong with what i said? Can we not swear here? It bleeped it out.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Hap said:


> well, mostly that blake isn't actually that good of a player, and if he's the "future", we're not really setting ourselves up for anything special.
> 
> Not that Telfair (or Jack) necessarily means something special, but there's a reason why Blake wasn't sought after by anyone this summer.


Yeah he was a restricted free agent, and only one of I believe three restricted guys that got contracts elsewhere this offseason. 





Hap said:


> now granted I haven't been able to watch the last about 6 games, but is Blake "out-playing" Telfair? It can be very deceptive for a player to play in spot minutes vs starter minutes. If the game is already decided, than it's easier for a 3rd stringer to "out play" a starter, in the sense that he's running a different mindset.


Well the only times Blake's played more than 2 min/game this season has been in the last 6 so you might want to watch some before you comment on it. =)



Hap said:


> As I alluded to earlier, I don't know how the team is playing, because Im out of town. I don't know if it's Telfair being injured, or having the coach ride him, or if he's taking longer to "show up" than an incredibly short sighted group of people expect (for gods sake, it's his 2nd year folks..settle down). I know that a certain player (that we're reminded over and over that Portland "should've taken") is doing better, but thats because he's in a different system. I'm sure if Telfair (or Webster) was shooting 15+ times a night, and always knew they'd get their minutes and didn't have to run a system thats counter to their strenghts, they'd be putting up impressive (or better) numbers.
> 
> I don't know why people are having such a hard time grasping the simple fact that this wasn't going to be fixed over night. Telfair wasn't all the sudden going to be averaging 18-10 a game, nor was Webster going to be all "rookie" or some such nonesense. Instead of always trumpetting out negative posts (not necessarily you bballchik) when Telfair (or webster, or any of the other younger players) has a bad game, and comparing them to players in different situations, how about realizing that the guys are still in their 1st and 2nd years in the league, and in most cases players aren't "stars" from the get go.
> 
> ...



I do agree with the ending of yoru post though. It is pointless to argue on Paul vs Telfair. You got what you got so deal with it. All I'm saying is use what you've got. You have some guys that don't get a lot of press that might actually be good. Everyone hated Dixon in the beginning but then he got 28 points and everyone loved him. There may be other guys waiting in the wings that are currently unfairly hated is all I"m sayin...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I think bballchik is on her PMS lol.


Totally uncalled for.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Totally uncalled for.



*Thank you!!* :clap: 

If a guy had posted the exact same thing, nothing would have been said but since I'm a girl I have pms? Whatever. I wasn't even going to go there because I know there aren't many females on here so I figured I'd shut up and take it since I know I'm the minority and just happy to be here and able to post but I appreciate your response!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

bballchik said:


> *Thank you!!* :clap:
> 
> If a guy had posted the exact same thing, nothing would have been said but since I'm a girl I have pms? Whatever. I wasn't even going to go there because I know there aren't many females on here so I figured I'd shut up and take it since I know I'm the minority and just happy to be here and able to post but I appreciate your response!


SolidGuy3 made a bull**** response to your opinion. I'm sorry that I didn't say anything... I was hoping that if we ignored it until a mod got here it would go away and the poster would be warned.

FWIW, IMO you shouldn't ever "shut up and take it" when someone says something like that.

Ed O.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

You don't have to shut up and take anything, bballchik. What was posted was total crap on their part and there's no reason for you to have to accept that kind of moronic response.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed beat me to it...


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Ed O said:


> SolidGuy3 made a bull**** response to your opinion. I'm sorry that I didn't say anything... I was hoping that if we ignored it until a mod got here it would go away and the poster would be warned.
> 
> FWIW, IMO you shouldn't ever "shut up and take it" when someone says something like that.
> 
> Ed O.


sweet. thanks to you too. i just know how backwards things still are with sexism and i don't want to look like a crazy feminist or anything so thanks for steppin up. =)


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

On a lighter note, I'm gonna toot my own horn on this one:



SheedSoNasty before the game said:


> I'm guessing Okur has a big night and we lose by 5... low scoring.
> 
> Sorry, but we're not playing so hot lately.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll tell ya what needs to change around here is the Discovery Channel photo there for SheedsoNasty...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

ptownblazer1 said:


> I'll tell ya what needs to change around here is the Discovery Channel photo there for SheedsoNasty...


:rofl:

Will do soon, my friend.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

ptownblazer1 said:


> I'll tell ya what needs to change around here is the Discovery Channel photo there for SheedsoNasty...


hahahahahah that's hilarious. i don't usually even look at the photos so that's the first time i've noticed that. 


but back to the game.........what are everyone's thoughts on Ha? I was pretty impressed with him unti tonight so I'm not really sure what to think. He is slow at times but shows a lot of potential at times too. Thoughts?..................


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Mods asleep at the wheel?


Just logged on, kinda sweeping it, loosely.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Just logged on, kinda sweeping it, loosely.


Likewise.

barfo


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

3 bad whistles changed Portland opportunities downt eh stretch....

The Tie up of AK47 by Jack, the Stolen Tip and the Shot Clock violation towards the end...There also were several goaltend non-calls/calls that I think affected Portland...But with that said, those things affected Portlands opportunities, but thos opportunities shouldn't have been needed...

21 additional FG attempts by Utah, reason? 26 Offensive Rebounds as compared to our 9.

Portland needs to crash the boards a little more.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

bballchik said:


> hahahahahah that's hilarious. i don't usually even look at the photos so that's the first time i've noticed that.
> 
> 
> but back to the game.........what are everyone's thoughts on Ha? I was pretty impressed with him unti tonight so I'm not really sure what to think. He is slow at times but shows a lot of potential at times too. Thoughts?..................


I have been really impressed by Ha.

I think people are in general way over critical of him, we need to be a t ouch more realistic about the situation with Ha. He's just turned 20, a year younger than Yao was as a Rookie. He was a 2nd round pick, 46 IIRC so mid 2nd rounder. The extent of his Experience before here was a few international tourneys, but the bulk was HS ball...in Korea.

He has pretty decent mobility, and even though he's bundled a couple passes teh last couple games he has decent hands. He has several things to learn, boxing out is one. The one I'd really like to see is for him to go straight up tp get blocks instead of trying to spike the ball back, when he does that he shortens himself and also initiates contact cause he's out of control. Offensively he really seems to have a pretty good awareness of whats going on. Sets picks where he shouild, breaks to the rim when he should, comes out to get teh pass so the PG can reset. lots of little stuff away from the ball.

Should he start now? Definately not. Will he ever? I think based on his size and the abilties he has that will develop (hanging onto the ball when passed to him) stuff like that he will be a good enough player to start in the NBA. I think not next year, but the year after he will be ready for steady backup minutes of 15mpg. 

We need to remember he is a hige prospect. He's cheap from salary perspective but you can't teach 7'4" 315...I know nba.com has him at 7'3" but I don't think he is only 2" taller than Joel.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> I don't know why people are having such a hard time grasping the simple fact that this wasn't going to be fixed over night. Telfair wasn't all the sudden going to be averaging 18-10 a game, nor was Webster going to be all "rookie" or some such nonesense. Instead of always trumpetting out negative posts (not necessarily you bballchik) when Telfair (or webster, or any of the other younger players) has a bad game, and comparing them to players in different situations, how about realizing that the guys are still in their 1st and 2nd years in the league, and in most cases players aren't "stars" from the get go.
> How about we (collectively) have a little more patience, and stop comparing how our guys are doing to how other players are doing? I know it's easy to get stuck in that trap, but it's just a pointless exercise. Whats done is done, and comparing what looks good now to what looks good later, is a fruitless effort.


I don't expect Telfair to all of a sudden be averaging 18-10 a game. But isn't it legit to wonder if he is even developing? I was concerned that Telfair was going the other way and slowing losing PT and being phased out. Someone mentioned he has an injuried hand, which I forgot, and that actually gave me some comfort. Our roster is mainly based on potential, so I say lets track these players on a game to game basis. There is good insight on this board and I would rather speculate with fans about whether these kids are for real rather than just wait and find out the answer years from now. In a way we are playing GM (were not real GMs, we only play GM on TV) by trying to determine if the team is on the right track and what it takes to make the team better.

The reason I like to track how other players are doing is because we often are analysing Nash's ability as to draft players. In fact, I think most have given him too much credit in this area. So again, isn't it fair to watch the players he passed on to help determine if Nash made the right call and is in fact an effective drafter? You bring up a good point that a system can help a player and that is a factor to consider. But talk about opportunity, if you can't crack the starting line up or put up big numbers on the Blazer squad, I'm guessing you can't do it on any other team.

I can appreciate the "patience" argument. But hopefully you can appreciate that it is not always that easy to be patient. Maybe you are part saint and you are definetly a better person than I, because I do lose my patience and get frustrated. Especially when I think the players aren't even improving. And when i get frustrated it starts building and then I start to reflect on the past two and half years and then I get mad at Nash for bringing this organization to this point and blah blah blah. Now is some of that venting unfair, probably. But I'm an avid Blazer fan and I have a right to be emotional at times. And to me that's what makes this board fun, there are other avid Blazer fans to vent with and also posters like you that reinforce things will get better.

Heck, this board is more theraputic than my anger management program. : )


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Schilly said:


> We need to remember he is a hige prospect. He's cheap from salary perspective but you can't teach 7'4" 315...I know nba.com has him at 7'3" but I don't think he is only 2" taller than Joel.


I don't think that I've seen a true measurement on Ha, but I recently saw that a barefooted Joel was 7'0 in his pre-draft with a 7'2 wingspan. 

I have high hopes for Ha... that someday he's battling neck and neck with Big Ned for minutes... and that eventually they'll be a decent combo. 12 fouls, a few dunks, and a lot of rebounds. I'm hoping this is the case about 2 seasons from now. 

STOMP


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought HA did fine last night, he shows he can do some things that nobody else on the floor can: He can clog the lane. I also thought he did ok rebounding while he was in, and I was surprised we did not see him in the second half. 

I agree with what was said up above, that right now Blake is the best PG on the team. Sebastien and Jack both are not showing improvement right now, they are only showing it in flashes, which we saw some of in the first half when they actually went on a run. The passing during that 8 point flurry was very nice, spacing was right, and the PG actually handled the ball on the break. 

Yes the Reffing was crappy. The refs were literally screwing Portland on both ends of the court. Many charges called on Portland were not charges, the feet of the players taking the charge were inside the circle. Some of the goaltending calls were iffy, and at least two blocks, they got arm not ball.

Last but not least, I really wish Nate would quit yanking Martell. The dude has not done anything IMO that got him yanked in particular, yet he is being yanked and then not being put back in at all. If anything Nate should try running some plays for him so that they can get the middle opened up for the big guys.

I am starting to wonder if Nate yanking some of the guys and not letting them play the end is hurting some of their confidence. I noticed that some of the young guys like Martell and Sebastien looked pretty dejected when they came out of the game for the 4th. I guess we will have to trust Nate to handle that well and build their confidence, but I am hoping it is not already broke.


----------

